# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι είδος είναι αυτό το πουλάκι??

## αντρικος

μολις ηρθα απο ενα περιπατακι στο βουνο και πετυχα ενα φτερωτο φιλαρακι και να πω οτι ηταν πολυ ηρεμα ειμουν αρκετα κοντα του και δεν φοβοταν πολυ εδω το μικρο τι ρατσα ειναι?[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] ποζαρε το τρελλο  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

το πουλι ειναι Φρυγανοτσίχλονο (Emberiza caesia).

----------


## αντρικος

ευχαριστω κωστα παντος να πω οτι εχει πολυ ωραιο κελαιδημα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ετσι κελαϊδουσε?
http://ibc.lynxeds.com/video/cretzsc...nging-top-tree

την επομενη φορα αν μπορεις να το ηχογραφησεις να το ακουσουμε.

----------


## αντρικος

ακριβως ετσι κανει και ψηλους ηχους και χαμιλους μακαρι να το ξανα δω εκει και να βγαλω!

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] νεος περιπατος νεος φτερωτος φιλος :Happy:  αυτο τι ειδος ειναι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Παρδαλοκεφαλάς (*Lanius** nubicus).*

----------


## αντρικος

ολα τα ξερεις κωστα χεχε ευχαριστω  :Happy:  ωραιο πραγμα η φυση δεν το βαριεμαι με τπτ!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι αμε ολα τα ξερω....................... ας ειναι καλα το google  :Rolleye0012:   :Anim 59: 

αμα βαρεθουμε την φυση τοτε ειμαστε πεθαμενοι.

----------


## αντρικος

χεχεχε σωστοςς :Happy:  εχει κοσμο που δεν αισθανεται τιποτα οταν παει εξω στην φυση εγω νιωθο πολυ ωραια ολα καθαρα!

----------


## αντρικος

βρηκα φωλια του παρδαλοκεφαλου αυριο ερχετε βιντεο  :Happy:  και σημερα κατι το απιστευτο για μενα ανεβαζω βιντεο σε πολυ λιγο  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ ωραια Αντρέα!!! *  :winky:

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα ο περιπατος που εκανα αξηζε τον κοπο παιδια ολο ζωη εκει εξω ωραια πραγματα ξεκιναμε με τιν πρωτη φωλιτσα  :Happy:  [IMG][/IMG] εργο εχει κανει  :Happy:  [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] και τα 2 αυγουλλακια απο την πρωτη φωλιτσα παμε για την δευτερη!![IMG][/IMG] αυτη την φωλια την ειδα μεσου αυτοκινητου και κατεβηκα σαν τρελλος και πραγματι αξηζε δειτε μεσα [IMG][/IMG] 6 πανεμορφα αυγουλλακια  :Happy:  η τριτη φωλιτσα δυστηχος ηταν αδεια και πιστευω ηταν καρδερινας [IMG][/IMG] εκανα μεγαλη θυσια να την βγαλο αυτη ελπιζω να σας αρεσαν παιδια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

πολυ ωραιες σε ευχαριστουμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ωραιες εικονες αντρικο......!!!!!!!!!!!

ειναι φοβερες και αξιζε πραγματικα τον κοπο σου

----------

